# Modified Long horn Aero Wallpaper , XP transparent logo



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

*Guys see what i came with. here is the modified longhorn aero bliss wallpaper*

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/abss.jpg

*and here is the logo witht he transparent Win XP logo*

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/abstl.jpg

*i am not good at writing down the Steps i came through. i tried to upload the psd file but the size is 3 mb .no hope on this dial up connection

but soon ill upload it if some one need it.*


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

need suggestions and tricks to create shapes i have struggles to make that logo any easy methods ?


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Vijaythefool.. ur name really says it.. U know what the problems are with dialup connection holders. u shud not have posted that whole image at once.. upload a thumbnail next time and link that to Imageshack after uploading it.


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

SAys who ! 2 images can be downloaded with a dialup connection with ease . from ur nick u appear to be a real slow_team .


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey vijay.....

    nice work man... i guess u should share the tut for it.. am interested i its tut..

  Cheers..
   Dipen


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

But should i explain each steps     or upload a 3 mb file  ? not both appear to be easy ! any idea


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey vijay
i guess if its not to difficult for u.. try submitting step by step..
     cheers..
     Dipen


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 3, 2005)

ok as u say but ill post the entire steps


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 4, 2005)

*
1.Create 2 transparent layers.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/1.jpg

2.color layer 1 (just to make out the transparency).
with the rectangular marquee tool create a rectangle and fill with an color in layer 2.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/2.jpg



3.With the eliptical marquee cut the top portion.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/3.jpg

4.move down using down arrow key and select inverse and press del.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/4.jpg

5.Resize the layer with free transform (ctrl+T).
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/5.jpg

6.Delete the inner content.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/6.jpg

7.create a border of 2 px and color it with F8F6F5 or similar.select the inner area unig magic wand tool.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/7.jpg



Guys i made a mistake . but nuttin to worry abt. just select entire layer 2 and Edit->Transform-->Rotate 180 degrees
and once again select the inner part of of layer2 with magic wand tool.


8.Using the gradient tool choose forground to transparent tool from the gradient picker and draw the gradient as see here.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/8.jpg


Now u are done with a single window out of four parts... rest are simple

9.Copy paste layer 2 to create new layer ie layer 3 and similarly layer 4 and 5
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/9.jpg


10.Now flip layer2 and layer5 to vertical using Edit-->Free transform-->flip vertical.After done this -->flip horizontaly
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/10.jpg


11.Create a lighted effect with gradient on the edges similary on all other pieces of windows.Blur if the borders are not smooth.unckeck use all layers.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/11.jpg


12.Remove layer 1 and replace with any other image u like. Merge the other layers if necessary.Use merge visible and dont use flatter image , u will loose the transparent layers.

                                  And u are done !

here is what i created witht the transparent logo !
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/tut/myresult.jpg
*


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 9, 2007)

nice vijay second one win xp logo transparent is nice one..
setted it to my background wallepaper!!!!!
keep on making/editing n posting!!!


----------

